# Questions Concerning Commissioning in a Church Service



## Marrow Man (Aug 19, 2010)

The ARP Directory of Public Worship makes a distinction between installation of an officer (by which it means elders and deacons) and commissioning of a non-ordained person.

Here is the relevant paragraph for installation to church office:



> Installation is the solemn act of placing in office those who
> have been elected and lawfully ordained to the office. Those
> who are installed in an office to which they have previously
> been ordained are not ordained again. Ordination to an
> ...



Here is the section on commissioning:



> A commissioning, which is distinct from ordination to church
> office, is the solemn recognition of a person as set apart for a
> particular work of ministry. The ministry in view may be of
> a continuing nature, as in the appointment of a missionary, a
> ...



I have never done such a service (commissioning, that is). I know that there are services (sometimes special evening services) held for the commissioning of a missionary before he prepares to go out on the mission field (in some ways, similar to a service for the installation/ordination of a minister). I don't think I've ever seen any of the non-ordained "commissionings" mentioned in the DoPW, however.

My first questions are addressed primarily to ARPs: Have you ever done such a commissioning service? If so, how did you conduct it? Was it a part of a regular worship service? Who exactly was commissioned? Did it involved women (as in "women's, youth, or children's ministries"). If so, did you do anything to make sure that the congregation understood that this was different from an installation for church office? Did the congregation find it confusing?

For those of you from other presbyterian backgrounds: Do you have similar provisions in your governance standards? If so, how do you (or would you) handle such a service?

I am very reluctant to include such a thing as a part of an ordinary worship service. Also, I do not want this to turn into a Tim Keller bashing thread; those things might be referenced, but please do not go down that road.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2010)

Pastor Tim, I have seen a couple. They looked like or were similar to ordinations. They were not confusing because we were told what it was. Several people were involved, including women. The commissioning was similar to ordination in that included, charges & prayers, but was very brief. It came at the end of the sermon (topical) and did not include laying on of hands.

I have seen them for Sunday School teachers & VBS workers.

in my opinion they were a great idea. It really impressed on everyone the serious Spiritual nature of the work that was being undertaken


----------

